# Early Turkey Hunt



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

How many out there in the Wildlife World are going to put in for the turkey draw ?
Application closes on the 27th. It’s harder to get the tag than ever before for sure.
I have never not drawn a tag three years in a row before. Maybe........this year.

Ya, I know its not a big deal to get the early hunt. The late hunt is just as much fun.
It‘s the thrill of the thrill of the competition to get the tag, and get first shot at those Rio’s.......


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m in with 5 points for central. I’ve drawn 2 LE elk tags with 3 and 4 points and here i am with 5 for a bird that I can hunt on a OTC tag 3 weeks later… stupid. But, it’s another opportunity for a tag so why not


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had three tags since they went OTC. I was part of the NWTF Utah County Chapter and trapped and transplanted many birds back in the early 90's. That was when it was tuff to draw a tag! I let the "early birds" go after the LE tags. I've killed birds on the GS hunt just as easy. Paying $95 for a Turkey tag is ridiculous! That's what it will cost you now days after the application fees for five years not drawing. Thunder Chickens just aren't worth that IMO.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Pick a state and go OTC with no draw. Merriams are funner anyway.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I chased turkeys in Utah for a couple of years during the LE side of the hunt and bagged turkeys each year but decided that it wasn't worth it when my hunting partner didn't draw and I did. He liked getting out but turkey hunting is mostly solitary for the way that I hunt them. But I enjoyed going with him as he drew his LE tags. I never did come over for a OTC later hunt. 

Here in Colorado I draw a turkey tag about every 2 or 3 years for the unit that I live in which is a LE unit for them. But if I don't draw I can pick up a OTC tag that runs the same time as the LE hunts do.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> I chased turkeys in Utah for a couple of years during the LE side of the hunt and bagged turkeys each year but decided that it wasn't worth it when my hunting partner didn't draw and I did. He liked getting out but turkey hunting is mostly solitary for the way that I hunt them. But I enjoyed going with him as he drew his LE tags. I never did come over for a OTC later hunt.
> 
> Here in Colorado I draw a turkey tag about every 2 or 3 years for the unit that I live in which is a LE unit for them. But if I don't draw I can pick up a OTC tag that runs the same time as the LE hunts do.


Same here. The one draw unit close by has been overhunted by people messing with the birds outside of season, educating them, as well as a couple of harsh winters a few years back that pushed them down low to river bottoms and no real reason to go back up "high".

When we decide to go, we just go OTC.

It would be cool to finally have the Gould's delisted and have the chance to put in for one of the few tags they may offer next year...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*It would be cool to finally have the Gould's delisted and have the chance to put in for one of the few tags they may offer next year...????*
Did I miss something? What and where are these tag for?


----------



## StorminNorman (Nov 11, 2021)

Well.... This isn't the most encouraging thing to read as I log on to my computer to apply lol.
Never hunted turkeys before but I would like to! Sounds like it will probably be a couple years before I get the opportunity to hunt them in my resident state.

EDIT: It seems like I didn't understand fully. You can put in for an LE turkey tag, but also get an OTC tag for an OTC season a couple weeks later? Interesting. But I agree with MooseMeat, it's another opportunity at a tag so why not.

Don't mind me, just a newbie over here trying to figure out the ropes ha ha


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> *It would be cool to finally have the Gould's delisted and have the chance to put in for one of the few tags they may offer next year...????*
> Did I miss something? What and where are these tag for?


NM

Public Comment to Delist Gould's Turkey


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in for a central region tag with 7 points. I assume this will be the year. I'm curious to see how different it is from the general season in the area I hunt.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I'm in for a central region tag with 7 points. I assume this will be the year. I'm curious to see how different it is from the general season in the area I hunt.


I hunted the Central Region with two LE tags and then OTC after that. Just more people on opening morning of LE than the general is all. At least where I was hunting. Seems to be more disrespectful "hunters" in the central area too. Happy Valley hunting at its best all the way.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Put in for central with 5 points. Hopefully ill get it, but central is pretty hard to get. My turkey area is getting fubared more and more every year. I figured maybe I can beat the crowds this year with an LE tag. Need to find a new area for the spring hunt. If i can make the time to find a new area, this will be my last year hunting where I have been.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I had 3 points when I drew a Northern Region tag last year. My observations from really only one time doing the LE turkey hunt:


Weather is much more of a factor in LE hunt up north; I had to deal with a few snowstorms the first week of the hunt
Gobbling action, in my opinion, seemed much lower than the OTC hunt
The lack of pressure is really cool. I was literally the only car in the trailhead parking lot the first week

I ended up killing my bird on the last day of the LE hunt, and that day turned out to be the most active gobbling I'd heard. That got me wondering if they really start getting hot in late April leading into May. 

At any rate, hunting turkeys is always a good time! I put in again this year and will definitely do OTC if I don't draw.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Call it a hunch, but I think, for the most part, the Toms are henned up by the start of general season.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Call it a hunch, but I think, for the most part, the Toms are henned up by the start of general season.


Not even close to accurate in central the last 5 years


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Henned up birds are at times easier to kill than when they are chasing and fighting before the Hens start sitting on the nest. They are out looking for lady companionship and if you sit still and make the proper calls with ONLY Hen decoys, you'll do just fine.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> Henned up birds are at times easier to kill than when they are chasing and fighting before the Hens start sitting on the nest. They are out looking for lady companionship and if you sit still and make the proper calls with ONLY Hen decoys, you'll do just fine.


I used to think that, until a tom I thought was out carousing around was actually up in a tree and the hens all around him on the ground.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> I used to think that, until a tom I thought was out carousing around was actually up in a tree and the hens all around him on the ground.


You need to stop hunting the smart ones. 

I've had mixed success playing the late game. I know a spot that the birds will walk down a trail and start scratching around. I've sat at a Y in the main trail they travel and have put the smackdown on a couple Toms. I slip in before light on a trail that's 1/4 mile hump and take NOTHING, no decoys, calls, just me and the weapon and sit tight and within an hour they come trotting and yelping.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

StorminNorman said:


> Well.... This isn't the most encouraging thing to read as I log on to my computer to apply lol.
> Never hunted turkeys before but I would like to! Sounds like it will probably be a couple years before I get the opportunity to hunt them in my resident state.
> 
> EDIT: It seems like I didn't understand fully. You can put in for an LE turkey tag, but also get an OTC tag for an OTC season a couple weeks later? Interesting. But I agree with MooseMeat, it's another opportunity at a tag so why not.
> ...


As an adult, if u draw an LE tag for turksnyou can only hunt the LE season. If u buy an OTC for the May hunt, obviously, those arr your dates.

A youth can draw an LE tag and if they don't fill their tag during the LE hunt, they can use it for general season tom. Nice perk!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> You need to stop hunting the smart ones.


That explains why I haven't killed a bird in quite some time


----------



## Brandondubya (May 24, 2020)

I'm going to put in, but the one time I've drawn a limited tag I found it to be more or less the same as the OTC season. I figure building some points is good to keep my options open just in case one year I want to be out of town for the OTC dates.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The whole idea of a LE hunt for turkeys is a joke. It is simply to con to make you guys think there is something better you can get if you are willing to spend a little more money. Chances are real good that if you can't have a good productive and happy hunt during the OTC hunt you probably won't have the same during the LE hunt.
Stop fooling yourself by thinking "if I can only draw a LE tag I will finally get a great turkey hunt".


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Personally I've no illusions of the LE hunt. I'll probably freeze my ass off, deal with mud and snow, and deal with turkey behavior i'm unfamiliar with. One nice thing i've learned about general season, you've got all month, and the best time to hunt is actually after the morning, but before noon. No need to get up and o'dark 30 unless you've got a roost patterned, and know which direction they'll fly down from.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> That explains why I haven't killed a bird in quite some time


I haven't even picked up a tag in the last four years. I've shot my share of birds and I don't need to go every year. I'm not an "addicted" Turkey hunter like many hunters are. When my Grandkids get hunter safety, I'm sure I'll go out and do the entire decoy, blind, and calling game with them at my side.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> I haven't even picked up a tag in the last four years. I've shot my share of birds and I don't need to go every year. I'm not an "addicted" Turkey hunter like many hunters are. When my Grandkids get hunter safety, I'm sure I'll go out and do the entire decoy, blind, and calling game with them at my side.


I think the last bird I shot was in 2011.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

High Desert Elk said:


> I think the last bird I shot was in 2011.


No success in 10 years, but loads of factual information relevant to recent hunting seasons… I’m betting the elk info you’ve been sharing is about the same. Sounds like YOU need to spend a little less time at the bro-shops dreaming about hunting with your fellow flatbrimmers


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> No success in 10 years, but loads of factual information relevant to recent hunting seasons… I’m betting the elk info you’ve been sharing is about the same. Sounds like YOU need to spend a little less time at the bro-shops dreaming about hunting with your fellow flatbrimmers


MooseMeat - this is not an appropriate response. If you don’t like what someone has to say, then ignore them but comments like this aren’t helpful or constructive.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Bax* said:


> MooseMeat - this is not an appropriate response. If you don’t like what someone has to say, then ignore them but comments like this aren’t helpful or constructive.


But the previous digs he’s made at me many times are? Where were you to patrol those? 

I guess I forgot this was the CWN for awhile, my apologies 🙄


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> But the previous digs he’s made at me many times are? Where were you to patrol those?
> 
> I guess I forgot this was the CWN for awhile, my apologies 🙄


Report them. We are volunteers who can’t patrol the forum 24/7.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Bax* said:


> Report them. We are volunteers who can’t patrol the forum 24/7.


I’m not a cop caller.

just a coincidence that when it’s me on the receiving end, not a peep from the mods. But when I pull the trigger myself, they always pop up without fail to let me know I’ve crossed the line.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> I’m not a cop caller.
> 
> just a coincidence that when it’s me on the receiving end, not a peep from the mods. But when I pull the trigger myself, they always pop up without fail to let me know I’ve crossed the line.


Well like I said, we can’t be everywhere. We rely on members to report behavior counter to forum rules.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

For the record, below is the bird my youth hunter shot this past April in 2021, 20 minutes into her hunt. Prior pre-season scouting and knowledge of the area as a Production Foreman in the oil and gas industry paid off.

Bird came in on a string gobbling and was shot at 20 yds with a 20 guage 870 youth model, 3 inch magnums #5 shot. 

The only difference between spring turkey and Sept elk is 800 lbs...


----------

